# Professional catering firms wanted!



## dinewithstyle (May 6, 2008)

Hi all, 

I'm the webmaster for a catering firm based in Bath, UK and I'm looking for catering websites (can be anywhere, dont mind so long as they're not spammy sites) that would be interested in swapping links. We've got loads of wedding related sites but no catering related ones. :-( Anyone with a catering website please leave a message or send me a pm and I'll get back to you as soon as I can...

Warm Regards, 


Joel


----------



## dinewithstyle (May 6, 2008)

Anyone? *bump!**


----------



## tigerwoman (Jul 18, 2002)

Hi Joel #
not sure exactly what you are asking for. I am a small boutique caterer in NYC serving new york, connecticut, new jersey and beyond

in fact we are over the pond right now in your country. and I have a favor to ask of UK caterers. Our little baby nephew who is 15 monthes old is dying of a brain tumour and we are here visiting and spending time with him and the family.

we have brought over a huge array of candy to do one of our speciality candy station parties and was wondering if any other caterers would want to hook up with us - we are in Hastings down by the southeast coast and would love to make contact with UK caterers (even just to visit) not 100% sure we will be able to pull off a cancer fundraiser in the 10 days we are here but figure the very least is to do a blowout party for baby Jake where he and everyone else can enjoy life and celebrate his amazing spirit. He is a darling little boy who seems to love to eat all sorts of food.

he was diagnosed 6 monthes ago and has been thru the wringer in terms of treatments both chemo and radiation therapy but still has a fighting spirit and the will to go on. Unfortunately it is not looking too good but we are all determined to enjoy him while we can - so anyway, thanks for listening.

you can reach me via email 
[email protected]
or via pm here.


----------



## dinewithstyle (May 6, 2008)

Hi there Tiger Woman, 

Sorry to hear about your child, my heart goes out to you.

With regards to catering help, we're a little to far away as we're based in Bath. 

Do you have a website with regards to link swapping? I'd be happy to help you with this if I can.

Warm regards, 

Joel


----------

